# Need help - Klipsch RF-7



## cb_600 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I have gotten a pair of RF-7 mk1. They are defctive, so I got them cheap, $180,-. 

I was hoping for mostly cabinet damages, and maybye a tweeter or two. The tweeters are fine, but all the woofers have burned voice coils. 

I have been in contact with simply speakers and speaker exchange, but non of them have any parts or woofers. 

So, is there any one that nows where to get new woofers for the Klipch RF-7 mk1, or spareparts for voice coil change and reconing?


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you tried talking with Klipsch?


----------



## cb_600 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, but they just refers me to the dealer in my country, and the dealer in my country say the product is discontinued. And I have asked in the Klipsch forum. There I got the tip for speaker exchange and simply speakers. But none of them can help. Seem like these RF-7 are imposible to get spareparts to.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks like the RF-7 Mk III is still in production. Perhaps the drivers from that will work. Lacking that purchase some generic high quality 10" woofers.


----------



## cb_600 (Jul 10, 2013)

Have been think of getting RF-7 mk3 woofers, but they wil come at a price of $1250,- included shipping, taxes and fees. It´s a bit hefty I think.

And I have been looking in to other woofers as well. But the RF-7 mk1 woofers are not round, so it would not fitt, nor the mk3 woofers. 

I just dont know what to do..


----------



## Lemoncadillac (May 6, 2020)

My 2 cents. Set them aside if you can. Set an alert on Ebay and CL. Parts become available all the time for any number of reasons. Wait for an email. Lemon


----------



## Lemoncadillac (May 6, 2020)

I just checked. 1 single speaker for auction. And single woofers and a set. Ebay may be the way to go.


----------



## SoundManDale (Oct 31, 2013)

See if Orange County Speaker can re cone. Orange County Speaker Repair is now GLS Audio


----------



## SoundManDale (Oct 31, 2013)

Orange County Speaker is no longer repairing or selling any speakers or speaker parts. 
We realize many of you have counted on us for the past 48 years for speaker repair, and we have some great news for you! Our head speaker repair technician who has been with us for 15 years is starting his own speaker repair business in the Orange County area. You will get the same high quality service and parts that you have been accustomed to from us. Their contact info is:

Speaker Repair Pros
10382 Stanford Ave. Ste. J
Garden Grove CA 92840
Home
[email protected]
1-714-483-8143 Cell
1-714-591-5082 Shop


----------

